# April 2008 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . mike32312

vstrommark........
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
chippewastud79.....
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
ChasDen....... 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;............. 
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

Congrats Mike!


----------



## ChasDen

Congrats, package in the mail soon :tu

Chas


----------



## mike32312

WHOOO HOOOO!!!!Thanks guys. :ss :ss I went to see who the lucky winner was this month and almost fell outta my chair when I saw my name. Sorry to win this again so soon. (Well kinda anyway). :ss As you all know my address is posted on my profile. :tu I appreciate each of your awesome packages. This is gonna be another great month thanks to my fellow CS brothers. All of you have a awesome week. 

Mike


----------



## replicant_argent

Most Excellent, Mike!!!
I will try not to be one of the last slackers to get something out, this time.


----------



## vstrommark

Congrats Mike, ya lucky stiff :tu

Package and DC on Monday.


----------



## ir13

Congrats


----------



## Eternal Rider

Now I know you have the lottery fixed some how!!:r
I will be sending your winning to you next week.

You Lucky SOB
Harland


----------



## mike32312

Eternal Rider said:


> Now I know you have the lottery fixed some how!!:r
> I will be sending your winning to you next week.
> 
> You Lucky SOB
> Harland


SHHHHH not so loud Harland. :r :r thanks bud. Looking forward to it. Your packages are always awesome. :tu


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark........ :Responded
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent..... : Responded
Eternal Rider.... : Responded
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... *Lucky SOB* :tu
chippewastud79.....: Responded
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
ChasDen.......: Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;............. :Responded
dgold21............


----------



## Cigarmark

*Cheatin' Bastage!!!:fu:fu*

*Congrats!*


----------



## spooble

Cigarmark said:


> *Cheatin' Bastage!!!:fu:fu*
> 
> *Congrats!*


:tpd:



I'll get something out to ya next week.


----------



## mike32312

Cigarmark said:


> *Cheatin' Bastage!!!:fu:fu*
> 
> *Congrats!*


:r :r :r :r :r

vstrommark........ :Responded
spaceboytom.........
spooble.............: Responded
replicant_argent..... : Responded
Eternal Rider.... : Responded
hikari............
Cigarmark........... : Responded
mike32312...... *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79.....: Responded
St. Lou Stu.......
bobarian..........
ChasDen.......: Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;............. :Responded
dgold21............


----------



## chippewastud79

vstrommark............ Responded
spaceboytom..........
spooble................. Responded
replicant_argent...... Responded
Eternal Rider........... Responded
hikari.....................
Cigarmark............... Responded
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... 0307 1790 0002 3918 4697
St. Lou Stu............
bobarian................
ChasDen................ Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
dgold21.................

As an aside: Are we supposed to get trader feedback from lottery transactions? Just wondering, the first month I did, but haven't gotten any since.


----------



## vstrommark

chippewastud79 said:


> vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
> spaceboytom..........
> spooble................. Responded
> replicant_argent...... Responded
> Eternal Rider........... Responded
> hikari.....................
> Cigarmark............... Responded
> mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
> chippewastud79...... 0307 1790 0002 3918 4697
> St. Lou Stu............
> bobarian................
> ChasDen................ Responded
> ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
> dgold21.................
> 
> As an aside: Are we supposed to get trader feedback from lottery transactions? Just wondering, the first month I did, but haven't gotten any since.


DC number inserted :tu


----------



## spaceboytom

More smokes comin' your way!

SBT :cb


----------



## Eternal Rider

Smokes coming your way.
DC#03061070000034231842

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
spaceboytom..........Responded
spooble................. Responded
replicant_argent...... Responded
Eternal Rider........... DC#03061070000034231842
hikari.....................
Cigarmark............... Responded
mike32312..............* Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... 0307 1790 0002 3918 4697
St. Lou Stu............
bobarian................
ChasDen................ Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
dgold21.................


----------



## hikari

Dame. Nice Mike 

Will have them out by weekends.


psssst. What's your secret ....


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
spaceboytom..........Responded
spooble................. Responded
replicant_argent...... Responded
Eternal Rider........... DC#03061070000034231842
hikari..................... Responded
Cigarmark............... Responded
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... 0307 1790 0002 3918 4697
St. Lou Stu............ Responded
bobarian................
ChasDen................ Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
dgold21.................


----------



## St. Lou Stu

It's going to be next week before I can do anything Mike.
I'm away on bidness right now.



mike32312 said:


> Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
> spaceboytom..........Responded
> spooble................. Responded
> replicant_argent...... Responded
> Eternal Rider........... DC#03061070000034231842
> hikari..................... Responded
> Cigarmark............... Responded
> mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
> chippewastud79...... 0307 1790 0002 3918 4697
> St. Lou Stu............
> bobarian................
> ChasDen................ Responded
> ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
> dgold21.................


----------



## mike32312

St. Lou Stu said:


> It's going to be next week before I can do anything Mike.
> I'm away on bidness right now.


Hey bud. Not a problem. don't sweat it. Good luck with bidness.


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
spaceboytom..........Responded
spooble................. Responded
replicant_argent...... Responded
Eternal Rider........... DC#03061070000034231842
hikari..................... Responded
Cigarmark............... Responded
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................
ChasDen................ Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
dgold21.................


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark............ 0307 1790 0001 8727 1388
spaceboytom..........Responded
spooble................. Responded
replicant_argent...... Responded
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... Responded
Cigarmark............... Responded
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................
ChasDen................ Responded
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Responded
dgold21.................


----------



## mike32312

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. acknowledged
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... acknowledged
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................
ChasDen................ acknowledged
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. acknowledged
dgold21.................


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. acknowledged
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... acknowledged
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ acknowledged
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. acknowledged
dgold21.................


----------



## dgold21

Here I am, ya lucky dawg! Heading your way within the week... :tu


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. acknowledged
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... acknowledged
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ acknowledged
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. acknowledged
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## Cigarmark

Shipped today! DC# 0307 0020 0003 5265 8519


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. acknowledged
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark...............* DC# 0307 0020 0003 5265 8519 *
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu............ Responded
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ acknowledged
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. acknowledged
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## spooble

0103 8555 7494 5712 7289

Went out yesterday.


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Responded
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ acknowledged
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. acknowledged
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## ChasDen

I box of goodies heading your way in the morning:

Delivery Confirmation Number: 0103 8555 7493 6628 5643

Enjoy :tu

Chas


----------



## St. Lou Stu

On the way Mike!

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7493 6648 0314


----------



## ir13

Incoming!

DC # 0103 8555 7493 5779 4307


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ *0103 8555 7493 6648 0314 *
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ *0103 8555 7493 6628 5643*
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. *DC # 0103 8555 7493 5779 4307 *
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB* 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ *Recieved: Thanks Stu :tu*
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ *Recieved: Thanks Chas :tu*
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. DC *# 0103 8555 7493 5779 4307 *
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13…….................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................acknowledged


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... acknowledged
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................*DC # 0307 0020 0002 0547 3726*


----------



## replicant_argent

*0103 8555 7494 3529 8307*

from Pete.


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........*acknowledged*
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... *0103 8555 7494 3529 8307*
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... *acknowledged*
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................*DC # 0307 0020 0002 0547 3726*


----------



## chippewastud79

Aren't we supposed to be getting Trader Feedback for lottery transactions? 

Not pointing fingers Mike, I haven't gotten feedback any month. I just noticed while leaving feedback for the sticker buy that other people have been getting feedback for lottery transactions. :tu


----------



## mike32312

Hey bud no problem. I don't think so. Never given trader feed back on lottery yet. I always thought when doing trader feed back that a transaction has been done between two brothers. Lottery is just one direction to the winner that month paying off a gamble.

*However I want everyone in Pool #2 to know that I greatly appreciate every package recieved from each of you. You all put a smile on my face whenever I go to the mail box and see what you choosed to send me. Thank you all. :tu Looking forward to sending a package out this month to the lucky May winner. *


----------



## chippewastud79

It is obvious that other groups are doing feedback, just wondering why this group was not.



Feedback Forum said:


> Important Note: The Trader system is ONLY to be used for trades, WTB, WTS, and *lottery transactions*.


----------



## mike32312

chippewastud79 said:


> It is obvious that other groups are doing feedback, just wondering why this group was not.


Adam, you are correct my friend. My apologise for this oversight. Let me be the first to start off this month leaving feedbacks. thanks again my friend. :tu

You just help make CS a little bit better. :tu

Mike


----------



## chippewastud79

mike32312 said:


> Adam, you are correct my friend. My apologise for this oversight. Let me be the first to start off this month leaving feedbacks. thanks again my friend. :tu
> 
> You just help make CS a little bit better. :tu
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the kind word Mike.

Again, I was not pointing it out to make you feel obligated (like I said I have not recieved any thus far) but was wondering why this group had not done it as of yet.

It would be useful for people with little/no trader feedback and particularly useful for people who don't follow through on their obligations :tu


----------



## mike32312

chippewastud79 said:


> Thanks for the kind word Mike.
> 
> Again, I was not pointing it out to make you feel obligated (like I said I have not recieved any thus far) but was wondering why this group had not done it as of yet.


Adam, not taken that way bud. We are Cool. :tu I am however correcting this oversight. All the BOTL in Pool 2 are awesome :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

mike32312 said:


> Adam, not taken that way bud. We are Cool. :tu I am however correcting this oversight. All the BOTL in Pool 2 are awesome :tu


Sorry, you need a BUMP and I can't give one to you yet, remind me later so I can hook ya up 

or

Maybe I can just wait until next drawing when you win again :chk:r


----------



## ChasDen

chippewastud79 said:


> Sorry, you need a BUMP and I can't give one to you yet, remind me later so I can hook ya up
> 
> or
> 
> Maybe I can just wait until next drawing when you win again :chk:r


Got it for you !

He wins again and I want a recount, hummm he is in FL. :r

Chas


----------



## mike32312

He wins again and I want a recount, hummm he is in FL. :r

Chas[/QUOTE]

You know I have this funny feeling. :r :r :r thanks Chas. Not necessary but greatly appreciated. And thanks again Adam for bringing this to my attention bud. :tu


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........acknowledged
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... 0103 8555 7494 3529 8307
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. *Lucky SOB *
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................*Recieved: Thanks DGold*


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........*Recieved: Thanks Tom*
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... Recieved: Thanks Pete
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... acknowledged
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13&#8230;&#8230;.................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................Recieved: Thanks DGold


----------



## hikari

Mike 

Sorry had some Family Medical things come up.

Your package.
420 32312 9101 0385 5574 9386 1028 52

Scheduled for pickup tomorrow 

I apologize for this.

P.S put in something a little extra for yha


----------



## mike32312

Re: April 2008 Pool #2 Winner 

This is complete. Thanks guys for all the great smokes. You all never disappoint. Hopefully lighting won't strike twice in the same place. :r :r You all are the best. :tu

vstrommark............ Recieved: Thanks Mark
spaceboytom..........Recieved: Thanks Tom
spooble................. Recieved: Thanks Chad
replicant_argent...... Recieved: Thanks Pete
Eternal Rider........... Recieved: Thanks Harland
hikari..................... Recieved: Thanks Thomas :tu
Cigarmark............... Recieved: Thanks Mark
mike32312.............. Lucky SOB 
chippewastud79...... Recieved: Thanks Adam. 
Stu........................ Recieved: Thanks Stu 
bobarian................ Recieved: Thaks Robert
ChasDen................ Recieved: Thanks Chas 
ir13…….................. Recieved: Thanks Joey
dgold21.................Recieved: Thanks DGold
__________________


----------

